# My mailbox mod



## cmayna (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been so jealous with so many of you doing a mailbox mod, that I just had to go out and do one myself.  The only drilling I did was slightly increase the existing holes at the bottom of the mailbox,  besides installing the 4" hole in the back plate.  No extra holes along the side nor in the front door.  Used one of my 5x8 AMNPS's.  Notice I raised the box onto a couple bricks to allow air flow. 








Did notice that with the door closed, it provided a very nice TBS.  Once I opened the door slightly, it immediately generated way too much smoke.........OMG!  The brown smoke stack was simply a retired Xmas paper roll.  So fun......oops, need to go in and make dinner..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 22, 2014)

I like it...  I'm assuming the intake vents are on the bottom ??


----------



## cmayna (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup, so far there are 6 original holes on the bottom which I enlarged just a little.  Nothing else was touched.  Tomorrow, I will take pics of the inside with the AMNPS.  Very fun.  Might think of hooking this up to my grill.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2014)

Might as well hook it up to the grill. I noticed something I hadn't before when it was really cold the other day. Where the bottom of the box attaches to the side and back, I was getting a bunch of smoke leaking out. Gonna have to seal that up with some RTV I guess.


----------



## sb59 (Dec 24, 2014)

cmayna said:


> I've been so jealous with so many of you doing a mailbox mod, that I just had to go out and do one myself. The only drilling I did was slightly increase the existing holes at the bottom of the mailbox, besides installing the 4" hole in the back plate. No extra holes along the side nor in the front door. Used one of my 5x8 AMNPS's. Notice I raised the box onto a couple bricks to allow air flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I see a giant cheese smoker in the background of the last photo!


----------

